# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  معدل کتبی 19.98 فاقد تاثیر در کنکور!!

## Mahdi110

بچه ها من منطقه 1 هستم.رتبم حدود 300 شده .با این که تو کارنامه کتبی نهایی به جز ادبیات که 19.75 شدم بقیه درسام همه 20 شده ولی حتی تو یک زیر گروه هم تاثیر ندادن! :Yahoo (101): 
مسخره نیست؟؟
اعتراض بکنم؟

----------


## artim

> بچه ها من منطقه 1 هستم.رتبم حدود 300 شده .با این که تو کارنامه کتبی نهایی به جز ادبیات که 19.75 شدم بقیه درسام همه 20 شده ولی حتی تو یک زیر گروه هم تاثیر ندادن!
> مسخره نیست؟؟
> اعتراض بکنم؟



چند بار گفته شد
معدل درصورتی تاثیر میده که درصد های طرف پایین باشه
درثانی اگه درصد های داوطلب پایین باشه و تراز نمره کتی اون فرد در مقایسه با تراز کلی داوطلب های دیگه بیشتر باشه تاثیر داده میشه چون تاثیر مثبت شده امسال

----------


## mpaarshin

الان اگه تاثیر معدل رو تو تراز کل کنکور شما تاثیر میدادن رتبتون همینم نمیشد
وقتی تاثیر ندادن یعنی رتبت بهتر از با تاثیره چیو اعتراض کنی؟

----------


## Mahdi110

یعنی شما میگی درصد 57 فیزیک یا 60 ریاضی نمره 20 نمیتونه به کمکش بیاد؟
یعنی تاثیر قطعی بود بدتر میشد؟؟
مگه میشه مگه داریم؟؟
آقا همه نمره هام بیسته ها؟؟

----------


## NoBogh

> الان اگه تاثیر معدل رو تو تراز کل کنکور شما تاثیر میدادن رتبتون همینم نمیشد
> وقتی تاثیر ندادن یعنی رتبت بهتر از با تاثیره چیو اعتراض کنی؟


نه سوالش اینه که مگه میشه نمره ی 20 رو تاثیر بدن و معدل 19.98 تراز کل رو کم کنه . به نظر من اعتراض بزن حتمن

----------


## artim

> یعنی شما میگی درصد 57 فیزیک یا 60 ریاضی نمره 20 نمیتونه به کمکش بیاد؟
> یعنی تاثیر قطعی بود بدتر میشد؟؟
> مگه میشه مگه داریم؟؟
> آقا همه نمره هام بیسته ها؟؟



تراز گرفته میشه در مقایسه با سایر داوطلب ها اگه بالاتر بود تاثیر داده میشه پایین بود تاثیر داده نمیشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> نه سوالش اینه که مگه میشه نمره ی 20 رو تاثیر بدن و معدل 19.98 تراز کل رو کم کنه . به نظر من اعتراض بزن حتمن


نمره ای که تک تک تاثیر نمیدن همه درسارو تراز میگیرن ضربدر ضریب میکنن و تراز کل بدست اومد اونو ضربدر 75% میکنن بعد اونو میان جمع میکنن که سیستم دو بار واسه تاثیر مثبت میاد تراز حساب میکنه یبار با تاثیر یبار بدون تاثیر که چون تراز نهایی حتی با معدل 20 تمام از تراز نهایی رتبه های زیر 2000 در 95% مواقع کمتره معمولا تاثیر حساب نمیشه

----------


## Navid2016

> بچه ها من منطقه 1 هستم.رتبم حدود 300 شده .با این که تو کارنامه کتبی نهایی به جز ادبیات که 19.75 شدم بقیه درسام همه 20 شده ولی حتی تو یک زیر گروه هم تاثیر ندادن!
> مسخره نیست؟؟
> اعتراض بکنم؟


والا اگه قرار باشه چنین معدلی هیچ تاثیری نداشته باشه چرا 25 درصدو حذف نمیکنن؟ خودشونم تکلیفشون مشخص نیس

----------


## DR.MAM

آغا 96 رو دریابین که مثه امسال مثبت باشه

بخدا اگه قطعی بشه،بزرگترین ظلم در حق اونایی میشه که معدلشون کمه

----------


## khaan

دوست عزیز معدل 20 هم میتونه ترازت رو پایین بکشه.
قبلا در این مورد بحث شده.  وقتی معدل تاثیر میزاره تراز نمره کنکورت ضرب در سه چهارم و تراز نمره نهاییت یک چهارم میشه.  معدل 20 هم در درس های عمومی خیلی تراز پایینی داره مثلا در دینی ترازش از 13هزار شاید 8 هزار هم نباشه. این مطلب رو که یه مشاور کنکور نوشته بخونین همه حرفاش دقیقا درسته. 

تاثیر مستقیم سوابق زیان آور است مخصوصا برای شما معدل 20 عزیز !!

----------


## khaan

> والا اگه قرار باشه چنین معدلی هیچ تاثیری نداشته باشه چرا 25 درصدو حذف نمیکنن؟ خودشونم تکلیفشون مشخص نیس


تاثیر مثبت برای این هست اگه این فرد نمرات کنکورش خیلی پایین بود و در صورتی که 75% کنکور و 25% سوابق باعث بهبودیش میشد اونوقت سوابق تاثیر داده میشد.  الان معدل های 17 و 18 زیادی سوابقشون تاثیر داده شده

----------


## kounkory75

> بچه ها من منطقه 1 هستم.رتبم حدود 300 شده .با این که تو کارنامه کتبی نهایی به جز ادبیات که 19.75 شدم بقیه درسام همه 20 شده ولی حتی تو یک زیر گروه هم تاثیر ندادن!
> مسخره نیست؟؟
> اعتراض بکنم؟


توکلی گفته کسی که معدلش خوبه و درصدای کنکورش هم خوبه معدل تاثیر داده نمیشه ولی اگه درصداش کم باشه معدلش زیاد اونوقت تاثیر داده میشه

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام

یادمه  خود سازمان سنجش یه پی دی اف رو انتشار داد و داخل اون عنوان کرده بود که  تراز دروس کتبی نهایی سوم ، به صورت درس به درس در نتیجه ی کنکور تاثیر  داده می شه (البته امسال که به صورت مثبت در نظر گرفته شد ) ...

یعنی  مثلا داخل کنکور امسال ، اگه کسی بر فرض مثال نمره ی نهای ریاضیش 20 شده  باشه و درصد کنکورش داخل این درس مثلا 30 شده باشه قاعدتا باید داخل این  درس واسش تاثیر مثبت رو لحاظ کنن ...

ولی دوست من که رتبه اش تقریبا 5000  منطقه ی دو شده ، با وجود اینکه نمره ی ریاضی و فیزیک نهاییش 20 شده و  با توجه به درصد این دو تا درس که داخل کنکور حول و حوش 25 زده ، ولی  متاسفانه داخل زیر گروه 1 اصلا تاثیر مثبتی با توجه به نمره ی کتبی براش در  نظر گرفته نشده ...

در صورتی که منطق می گه که تراز نمره ی 20  نهایی فیزیک و ریاضی قاعدتا باید از تراز درصد 25 کنکور داخل این دو تا درس  بیشتر باشه ، ولی اصلا تاثیر مثبتی رو واسش لحاظ نکردن ...
می خواستم ببینم مشکل از کجاست ...؟؟؟
آیا ممکن هست که اشتباه شده باشه یا نه ...؟؟؟(بهتر نیست اعتراض کنه ...؟)
یا این که اصلا تراز کل نمرات نهایی سنجیده می شه نه به صورت درس به درس ...؟؟؟

ممنون میشم هر کی میدونه با حوصله جواب بده ...

----------


## Full Professor

> سلام
> 
> یادمه  خود سازمان سنجش یه پی دی اف رو انتشار داد و داخل اون عنوان کرده بود که  تراز دروس کتبی نهایی سوم ، به صورت درس به درس در نتیجه ی کنکور تاثیر  داده می شه (البته امسال که به صورت مثبت در نظر گرفته شد ) ...
> 
> یعنی  مثلا داخل کنکور امسال ، اگه کسی بر فرض مثال نمره ی نهای ریاضیش 20 شده  باشه و درصد کنکورش داخل این درس مثلا 30 شده باشه قاعدتا باید داخل این  درس واسش تاثیر مثبت رو لحاظ کنن ...
> 
> ولی دوست من که رتبه اش تقریبا 5000  منطقه ی دو شده ، با وجود اینکه نمره ی ریاضی و فیزیک نهاییش 20 شده و  با توجه به درصد این دو تا درس که داخل کنکور حول و حوش 25 زده ، ولی  متاسفانه داخل زیر گروه 1 اصلا تاثیر مثبتی با توجه به نمره ی کتبی براش در  نظر گرفته نشده ...
> 
> در صورتی که منطق می گه که تراز نمره ی 20  نهایی فیزیک و ریاضی قاعدتا باید از تراز درصد 25 کنکور داخل این دو تا درس  بیشتر باشه ، ولی اصلا تاثیر مثبتی رو واسش لحاظ نکردن ...
> ...


امسال به این صورت بوده
تو هر زیر گروه کل تراز درس ها رو در نظر میگیرن 
مثلا حتما دوست شما تراز کل درساش تو زیر گروه 1 بیشتر از تراز تاثیر موثر کل معدلش بوده پس تاثیر ندادن 
این طور نیست که بیان تو زیر گروه 1 فیزیک و ریاضی تنها رو نگاه کنن زیست و شیمی و دروس عمومی هم نگاه کردن حتما تو زیر گروه 1 درصد کنکورش از نمره کتبی نهایش بهتر بوده

----------


## ehsan7777777

> امسال به این صورت بوده
> تو هر زیر گروه کل تراز درس ها رو در نظر میگیرن 
> مثلا حتما دوست شما تراز کل درساش تو زیر گروه 1 بیشتر از تراز تاثیر موثر کل معدلش بوده پس تاثیر ندادن 
> این طور نیست که بیان تو زیر گروه 1 فیزیک و ریاضی تنها رو نگاه کنن زیست و شیمی و دروس عمومی هم نگاه کردن حتما تو زیر گروه 1 درصد کنکورش از نمره کتبی نهایش بهتر بوده



آره شاید به قول شما اومدن و تراز کل دروس عمومی رو داخل هر کدوم از زیر گروه ها تاثیر دادن نه به صورت تک به تک ...

مثلا همین دوست من ، با توجه به اینکه نمره ی زمین شناسی نهایی سومش ، اگر اشتباه نکنم نزدیک 20 بود ، داخل زیر گروه دو تجربی ، تاثیر معدل واسش مثبت شده ...

راستی شما فایل یا پی دی افی رو از سازمان سنجش سراغ دارین که داخل اون گفته باشه که تراز کلی دروس نهایی سوم دبیرستان در نظر گرفته می شه نه تراز هر درس به صورت جدا ... ؟؟؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

> نمره ای که تک تک تاثیر نمیدن همه درسارو تراز میگیرن ضربدر ضریب میکنن و تراز کل بدست اومد اونو ضربدر 75% میکنن بعد اونو میان جمع میکنن که سیستم دو بار واسه تاثیر مثبت میاد تراز حساب میکنه یبار با تاثیر یبار بدون تاثیر که چون تراز نهایی حتی با معدل 20 تمام از تراز نهایی رتبه های زیر 2000 در 95% مواقع کمتره معمولا تاثیر حساب نمیشه


ولی یادمه پارسال که تاثیر معدل قطعی بود ، سازمان سنجش یه پی دی اف انتشار داد و داخل اون نحوه ی تاثیر تراز نمرات نهایی سوم در نتیجه ی کنکور رو شرح داده بود ...

داخل اون فایل گفته شده بود که تاثیر نمرات نهایی به صورت درس به درس هست نه به صورت تراز کلی دروس ...!!!

----------


## Full Professor

> ولی یادمه پارسال که تاثیر معدل قطعی بود ، سازمان سنجش یه پی دی اف انتشار داد و داخل اون نحوه ی تاثیر تراز نمرات نهایی سوم در نتیجه ی کنکور رو شرح داده بود ...
> 
> داخل اون فایل گفته شده بود که تاثیر نمرات نهایی به صورت درس به درس هست نه به صورت تراز کلی دروس ...!!!


درس به درس محاسبه میشه 
ولی در نهایت همه رو با هم تو یه زیر گروه جمع میکنن 
من قبلا دیدم فایل رو همه رو میاد آخر سر با هم جمع میکنه

----------


## ehsan7777777

پس با این حساب ، واسه کنکور 96 ، اگه همچنان تاثیر مثبت بمونه ، داوطلبایی که معدل خوبی ندارن ، بهتره که معدلشون رو ترمیم کنن یا نه ... ؟؟؟ (البته در صورتیکه به فکر رتبه ی زیر 10 هزار باشن ... )

----------


## Full Professor

> پس با این حساب ، واسه کنکور 96 ، اگه همچنان تاثیر مثبت بمونه ، داوطلبایی که معدل خوبی ندارن ، بهتره که معدلشون رو ترمیم کنن یا نه ... ؟؟؟ (البته در صورتیکه به فکر رتبه ی زیر 10 هزار باشن ... )


اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه ترمیم نکن بهتره چون وقت تلف کردنه 
تا اونجایی که میدونم امسال معدل 19 تزار 8300 میداده که معادل 22000 کشور تو کنکور میشه
تاثیر قطعی حتما برن بهتره

----------


## alis

دوستان یه سوال،کی مشخص میشه که 96 مثبت هست یا قطعی؟ امکانش هست یهو آذر مشخص کنن بعد فقط دی بتونی امتحان بدی؟؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

> اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه ترمیم نکن بهتره چون وقت تلف کردنه 
> تا اونجایی که میدونم امسال معدل 19 تزار 8300 میداده که معادل 22000 کشور تو کنکور میشه
> تاثیر قطعی حتما برن بهتره


می تونم بپرسم منبعت واسه اینکه می گی تراز معدل 19 امسال معادل 8300  بوده ، از کجا هست ... ؟؟؟

----------


## Full Professor

> می تونم بپرسم منبعت واسه اینکه می گی تراز معدل 19 امسال معادل 8300  بوده ، از کجا هست ... ؟؟؟


بررسی چند تا کارنامه امسال با معدل 19  این تقریبی است ولی در حد 50 تا میتونه فرق داشته باشه

----------


## broslee

> سلام
> 
> یادمه  خود سازمان سنجش یه پی دی اف رو انتشار داد و داخل اون عنوان کرده بود که  تراز دروس کتبی نهایی سوم ، به صورت درس به درس در نتیجه ی کنکور تاثیر  داده می شه (البته امسال که به صورت مثبت در نظر گرفته شد ) ...
> 
> یعنی  مثلا داخل کنکور امسال ، اگه کسی بر فرض مثال نمره ی نهای ریاضیش 20 شده  باشه و درصد کنکورش داخل این درس مثلا 30 شده باشه قاعدتا باید داخل این  درس واسش تاثیر مثبت رو لحاظ کنن ...
> 
> ولی دوست من که رتبه اش تقریبا 5000  منطقه ی دو شده ، با وجود اینکه نمره ی ریاضی و فیزیک نهاییش 20 شده و  با توجه به درصد این دو تا درس که داخل کنکور حول و حوش 25 زده ، ولی  متاسفانه داخل زیر گروه 1 اصلا تاثیر مثبتی با توجه به نمره ی کتبی براش در  نظر گرفته نشده ...
> 
> در صورتی که منطق می گه که تراز نمره ی 20  نهایی فیزیک و ریاضی قاعدتا باید از تراز درصد 25 کنکور داخل این دو تا درس  بیشتر باشه ، ولی اصلا تاثیر مثبتی رو واسش لحاظ نکردن ...
> ...


به طور قطع معدل محسوب میشه با کمی تفاوت در ضرایب

تو صفحه 10 دفترچه گفته نمره کل سابقه تحصیلی رو با نمره کل آزمون در نظر میگیرن.
از این واضح تر تو ویژه نامه پیک سنجش 18 مرداد 95 ص19 توضیح داده شده و

ضرایب زیرگروه یک ریاضی مثل دیپلم است فقط فیزیکش3 است که در دیپلم4 است. شیمی 3 در دیپلم 2 حساب شده.
جبر 0.9 است در دیپلم 2
هندسه 1.3 است در دیپلم 3
حسابان 1.8 است در دیپلم 4

اینا یعنی معدلی که سنجش باهاش کار میکنه کمی متفاوت است با معدل درج شده در دیپلم.

در آخر اگه موندگار هستید یه ویژه نامه بخرید.

----------


## Takboy0098

تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ظلم در حق داوطلباست.
*واقعاً*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

امسال کی معلوم میشه که تاثیر مثبت هست یا قطعی ؟؟؟
انشاالله مثبته دیگ  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## mohammad1397

> امسال کی معلوم میشه که تاثیر مثبت هست یا قطعی ؟؟؟
> انشاالله مثبته دیگ


دوسه هفته دیگه

----------


## ascetic76

هزاران بار گفته شده که آقا چندین هزار بیست تو رشته تجربی داریم .ببین شما معدلت خوبه ولی از بالغ بر 20000 یا بیشتر که 20 هستن عقبی

----------


## saj8jad

> امسال کی معلوم میشه که تاثیر مثبت هست یا قطعی ؟؟؟
> انشاالله مثبته دیگ


تا *دهه اول مهر ماه* مشخص میشه

----------


## rezagmi

> یعنی شما میگی درصد 57 فیزیک یا 60 ریاضی نمره 20 نمیتونه به کمکش بیاد؟
> یعنی تاثیر قطعی بود بدتر میشد؟؟
> مگه میشه مگه داریم؟؟
> آقا همه نمره هام بیسته ها؟؟


اصلا باشه 120 وقتی ترازدهی نمرات کتبی پایینه اینجوری میشه

----------


## dorsa20

> بچه ها من منطقه 1 هستم.رتبم حدود 300 شده .با این که تو کارنامه کتبی نهایی به جز ادبیات که 19.75 شدم بقیه درسام همه 20 شده ولی حتی تو یک زیر گروه هم تاثیر ندادن!
> مسخره نیست؟؟
> اعتراض بکنم؟



منم معدل دیپلممو که بالاتر بود تاثیر ندادن پیشو که کمتر بود دادن :Yahoo (110): خیلی ها اینطور بودن

----------


## khaan

اگه رتبه خیلی خوب باشه حتی معدل 20 هم میکشونتش پایین. چون نمره 20 در درس هایی مثل دینی و عربی و ادبیات و ... تراز خیلی پایینی داره و بخشش زیادی از تراز رو از دست داده.
این مطلب رو به دقت بخونید.

تاثیر مستقیم سوابق زیان آور است مخصوصا برای شما معدل 20 عزیز !!

----------

